
EA Drops Out of E3 - shawndumas
http://fortune.com/2016/01/27/ea-drops-out-of-e3/?xid=yahoo_fortune
======
jonbarcus
Eh, this isn't really much of a story. I had to go to E3 for work back in
2002, 2003, 2004 and I've heard from former colleagues that the show has
drastically changed...and not for the better.

I wouldn't be concerned about other companies dropping out and trying to pull
people away from the LACC, there isn't much space for other companies to run
their own large invents in lieu of renting space at E3

